# False pregnancy



## mortimer (Feb 18, 2009)

I am a newbie here and have a few questions reguarding our 8 month old teacup chi named Ivy. 3lbs and 3oz. My fiancee and I first noticed her privates were swoolen quite a bit. Took her to the vet for a checkup and was told she was fine that she was going into heat. O.K. That was about 3 weeks ago. Within the last few days her nipples have also swoolen and she looks as if she is getting ready to lactate. Which I have read on here already. We have not noticed any bleeding until today with just a few drops on the bed. We think it was her anyway. She has been scratching or digging at things for a while. Did not think much of that until we read that it might be her "nesting". We are not sure but that probably started just before all of this. And she has been mounting our female beagle mix like she thinks she is a male. And, well, ...over and over again. It is kind of funny but annoying because she will do that while the other dog is in your lap. Have not seen any other differences in her behavior or eating habits as we know of. We are wondering how long this will last. And when and if her "parts" will return to normal. We do have her scheduled to get fixed which isn't till May. Is there anything else to expect?

I personally, read last night for over an hour, about 50 different answers to these questions. And multiple sites reguarding chi questions. Her process lasting anywhere from 2 weeks to 48 days. Some were saying that it was best to fix them before their first cycle and others 3 months after it's over. Others said that they could do it while she was in heat, it would just cost more. I also read that the "mounting" was a sign of her saying she was the dominant one. There were many others. We are totally confused here to say the least. Please help and give tips if you have any.

This is our first chihauhua. She's adorable and never leaves our site. So we are 100% that she is not preg. She loves to "booger snatch". Licking our noses. She whines quite a bit when my fiancee leaves the house. But is soon on me wanting me to pet her. She almost completely closes her eyes as I rub her belly and neck. As to say Ahhhh! 

Thanks a ton in advance


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I've never had a dog have a phantom pregnancy so can't advise, probably a breeder will be able to.

As for having her spayed, It's usually 3 months following last season, but call your vet for advice


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome.

Can't wait to see pics of your TINY chihuahua!(no teacups)

If she's not in heat and she mounts then it's a sign of dominants. 

If she hasn't been around ANY MALES then she should be having a False pregnancy.(I've never had a dog with one but this is what it sounds like )

so i hope this helps and you'll get more great info soon from other members. Looking forward to seeing your tiny chi soon!


----------



## mortimer (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, sorry about the teacup thing. I have heard that the name is a selling point for the tiny ones. And there is no such thing. 

She is around our male Malamute mix, but he has been fixed. By the way they get along great! 

Will post pics on another thread.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn has phantom pregnancies.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

She will expierence false pregnancy for 3 weeks and usually no treatment is needed, she will just go back to normal.

I had a female that even tried nursing on herself when she had a false pregnancy...weird I know but she brused her nipples pretty bad so we had to put a collar on her temp.

After your tiny female comes out of the false pregnancy she should be spayed. I am sure you do not plan to breed such a tiny female? I hope not. 

Welcome to the forum and can't wait to see your baby girl


----------

